# 3-Kick Rule for Swan Hunting



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably should put this in "Humor" but it will have more impact here.

A 30-ish Salt Lake City swan hunter went swan hunting on the 1A dike in the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge. He sky-busted and wounded a swan over an old gray-headed man's decoys. The swan dropped in the old man's decoy spread just before the swan-hunting veteran could get a shot off.

Before the sky-buster could wade over to the dead swan, the elderly waterfowler got up and put the swan out of it's misery. As the young man quickly waded over to retrieve the swan the old gray-hair asked the knothead what the hell he was doing.
The long-range shooter responded, "I shot that swan and it fell in this pond, and now I'm going to retrieve it."

The old hunter replied, "This is my decoy spread, and you are not coming over here.
The indignant pissant said, "My daddy's one of the best trial lawyers in the state of Utah and, if you don't let me get that swan, I'll have you sued and take everything you own.
The old shotgunner smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in Box Elder County. We settle small disagreements like this with the "Three Kick Rule."
The swan hunting rookie asked, "What is the Three Kick Rule?"
The gray-hair replied, "Well, because the dispute occurs in my decoy spread, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times and so on back and forth until someone gives up."

The sky-buster quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger. He agreed to abide by the local custom.
The old man slowly climbed out of his blind and met the kid on the dike. 
His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel toed work boot into the sky-buster's groin and dropped him to his knees. His second kick to the midriff sent the rude little $#)$^*&[email protected]'s last meal gushing from his mouth. The unethical young hunter was on all fours when the old man's third kick to his rear end sent him face-first into a fresh pile of Labrador Retriever dung.

The sky-buster summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet. 
Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart. Now it's my turn."

The old gray-headed hunter smiled and said, "Naw, I give up. You can have the swan.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read that befor and I still get a kick out of it.thanks for the laugh


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have read that befor and I still get a kick out of it.thanks for the laugh


Sorry, I stick it in a forum every November. Some haven't read it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that befor and I still get a kick out of it.thanks for the laugh
> ...


Your fine. it all was good to read it every year. Im just wait for the day to try that on some sky buster


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

an oldie but a GOODIE!

+1, thanks for the laugh :wink:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> an oldie but a GOODIE!
> 
> +1, thanks for the laugh :wink:


Agreed


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > an oldie but a GOODIE!
> ...


+1


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: 
Good one first time for me so glad you posted it.

My wife says I'm a oldie but a goodie....I think :? 

Spry


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

That's great,never heard it.
I think on South Park they call that the "whoa sham boa"


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL . . . That's funny, I don't care who ya are.

I hadn't seen this one before either so thanks for posting. That nearly brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Never heard that before. Thanks i got a good laugh from it


----------

